# Looking for a partner interested in a modern/slight future RP.



## Kamenriderfire (Nov 10, 2017)

Looking for someone interested in playing in what I call a modern fantasy setting, with things where we haven't gone full sci-fi but stuff like holographic TVs displays and wall screen video-conferences are common,
You [and your family?] live in a what we would call a lower class apartment. You would be considered poor by this society however you would be regarded as middle-class by today's sensibilities. My character would be from a higher class family who basically now runs the apartment complex. Once I start running the apartment, things get worse for you go from the middle class in modern standards to genuinely poor in modern standards but absolutely below the poverty line poor to this society's standards.

Apartments in this society are basically like mini cities/complexes, all self-contained a but still connected to the outside world. Yeah, you can leave but why would you want to? There are stores movie theaters; schools work pool complexes. Even strip clubs on brothels in the lower levels.


Looking for a person who is into the longer-term story driven role-plays, to play either here discord or Skype.

Some examples of what your apartment may look like.


----------



## Simo (Nov 10, 2017)

I'll have to ponder this, but might be interested.

The idea reminds me in ways of an amazing sci-fi book by J.G.Ballard, called, 'High-rise', which i liked a good deal.

High-Rise (novel) - Wikipedia

So, I'm certainly curious, and have Discord.


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Nov 10, 2017)

Simo said:


> I'll have to ponder this, but might be interested.
> 
> The idea reminds me in ways of an amazing sci-fi book by J.G.Ballard, called, 'High-rise', which i liked a good deal.
> 
> ...


Well we can talk on discord right now if you want


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 12, 2017)

Closing this at the OP's request.


----------

